# Why do dogs hate it when you take their collar off?



## DustyCrockett

Any thoughts? I've always wondered but never had a clue. 

It's not so surprising that they want it back -- I'd expect 'em to enjoy chewing on it or something, but they seem anxious to have it around their neck. Why is that?


----------



## Labmom4

I only keep a collar on my guide in training, the other's stay naked. If I put a collar on them, they get excited because they know something's up.


----------



## BellaPup

My dog would rather have her collar off if she's had it on all day....she itches around it less and I can almost visibly see her relax when it comes off. 

When Bella seems anxious (excited/happy) to have it on, it's probably because she knows a nice walk, car ride or potty break soon follows!

=)


----------



## RaeganW

I think it has to do with habituation. Like if you wear a watch all the time, but have to take it off for a while, you're more aware of not wearing than you are when you have it on. Sort of like that.

But when I'm being silly and anthropomorphic, I say it's because they know that's how other people know they have a home and belong to me.


----------



## JulieK1967

My dog only wears her collar when we leave the house otherwise, she's naked, lol.


----------



## dagwall

RaeganW said:


> I think it has to do with habituation. Like if you wear a watch all the time, but have to take it off for a while, you're more aware of not wearing than you are when you have it on. Sort of like that.
> 
> But when I'm being silly and anthropomorphic, I say it's because they know that's how other people know they have a home and belong to me.


^^What Raegan said.

My anthropomorphic reason Jubel prefers to have his collar on is collar = having a home. I only take his collar off for bath time and occasionally for very extensive neck scratching. He enjoys the neck scratching but if I set the collar down and don't put it back on when the scratching is done he'll go pick it up or nose it until I put it back on. I guess he'd give up and not care if I didn't put it back on but haven't tried. He's never messed with his collar while on so it doesn't irritate him being on.


----------



## Abbylynn

Because of having dangling tags on the collars,and that being a danger to the dogs, mine only wear them when we are going outside or away. They know it is fun time to have them put back on!


----------



## jess4525

My boy does the same thing. He wears his all the time, because he is in and out through his dog door and I feel better with him having his ID on at all times. The only time it comes off is for his baths and to wash it. He doesn't like me taking it off of him and he is always super excited when he gets it back!


----------



## FilleBelle

None of my dogs have ever seemed to notice whether or not they were wearing a collar. The leash, on the other hand, is something to get excited about because it means we're going for a walk!


----------



## melaka

Mine doesn't seem to care one way or the other. She's excited to put her collar on, since she doesn't wear it around the house so it means we're going somewhere, but doesn't mind when I take it off either.

I think it's cute how she tilts her head up and lays her ears back for me to slip her martingale on though.


----------



## mom24doggies

I've observed that for some dogs, their leash and collar is sort of a "security blanket". As a groomer, I've seen quite a few dogs that needed to be able to see or smell their stuff. I think that for them, it's a link to home and mom, plus they know that when that stuff comes out of their pouch they get to leave.  There was a little yorkie at my previous job that needed to have a little stuffed tiger in her crate, it helped her stay calm. Only two of my dogs actually wear collars all of the time. They don't mind me taking them off, but they love to have them put back on. Usually, the only reason I will take the collar off is to bathe or brush them, and seeing as they don't really enjoy that a whole lot, the collar going back on signals that they are finished, which is always an exciting event.


----------



## tirluc

all of mine prefer to be "neked".....they would rather bandanas to collars (show them their collar and they'll avoid it, show them their bandana [when they have them] and they walk into it)....needless tosay, they ONLY wear a collar when they have to have their leash on (training, vet, etc)


----------



## Charis

Mine don't seem to care either way. Collar on, collar off they act the exact same. They get excited for their harnesses or leashes coming out but otherwise don't care.


----------



## jenz

So funny. When I take off my dogs' collars, they get VERY inquisitive- sniff the collar excitedly all over, wag their tails, etc. They find it very intriguing, but don't seem to have feelings about "wearing" it either way. 

Jen


----------



## Ari Bear

When I take off my older dog's collar, she runs away because she knows it's bath time. 

I never have my dogs collarless, all the dogs I've had have gotten out too many times over the years and are returned because of tags.


----------



## Nargle

Basil doesn't care one way or the other if he's wearing a collar. He doesn't like it when I put it on him but that's because it's a martingale and I have to put it over his face first. Also he's usually pretty wound up whenever I put his collar on him because he knows he's going out, so he gets all wiggly and tries to dodge me when I try to put his collar on him, lol! But when I go to take it off, or if I just plain touch his neck in general, he leans way in (sometimes falls over) in anticipation of neck scratches! :biggrin1:


----------



## k9coach

My wife always makes me wear mine - and she keeps the leash handy. As far as the dog goes, it is likely just habit. If it gets used to wearing a collar all of the time, then your dog may feel uncomfortable without it. Something like wearing a watch or wedding ring with people. Some dogs (I have two at the moment) don't seem to care one way or the other - like mine!


----------



## hanksimon

The only time I take off Shep's collar is when it's hot at night .... and this is Texas 
But, he is unconcerned. He may have been interested many years ago, but not anymore.


----------



## Avie

My dog never wears a collar, except when he's going out for a walk. It's no surprise he gets all anxious and happy whenever he hears the familiar jingle of his collar. I'm sure in his mind, a collar equals fun.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

None of ours wear a collar unless they're going out. They don't mind it either way though, they don't seem any different at all between when it's on or off. I haven't had either asking for it to be back on.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Both Damon and Sophie wear their collars most of the time and I only take it off when I give them a bath. They don't seem to really care either way. I don't take the collars off because I am afraid with my family coming and going so often that they will get outside and not have their tags on. We live right off the side of a MAJOR highway (Meaning the highway is_ directly_ in front of my house) and it scares me.

My friend Jeff's Husky on the other hand HATES collars and doesn't wear it unless going for a run or out to the store.
My friend Shelby's Olde Boston Terrier, and Boston Terrier both love their collars and do not like having them off whatsoever.


----------



## beverley

branston wears his all the time except when we are frontlining or having a bath. either way he loves having it off as this is an indicator for him to run round like a maniac without being caught!


----------



## lil_fuzzy

I wouldn't say mine hate it when I take them off. They sort of perk up a bit and sniff the collar and show some mild interest in it, then they let it go. Pixie gets excited when I put a collar back on her though, she actually helps me put it on. I hold it out in front of her, she comes up and sniff it and then leans in and puts her neck on it. It's very cute


----------



## Keechak

Mine don't mind havign their collars put on but they start scratching at them if they are left on for longer periods of time because they go naked 90% of the time.


----------

